# Google +



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted recently...I only post when I find out something useful. 

I don't know what the heck is going on over at Google but they sure know how to mess up a good thing. The good thing used to be Google Local Business which morphed into Google Places and now we have this Place/Google Plus hybrid that is a totally different animal.

Three years ago I launched a site for a paperhanger and at the same time did the legwork for him to verify himself with Google Places. He had a red map pin in first place in the 7 pack for Long Island NY for the search "wallcovering installer Long Island" within an hour and a half after verification!

That fast inclusion is gone from Google Places. The process of inclusion in GP is painfully slow. But I did something this week that was different and wanted to share it.

This month I'm trying to push a painter's site in northern NJ, a powerwashing guy also in NJ and a handyman in CT. I verified their Google Places yet NOTHING was happening in terms of map pins on Gmaps or regular google. Since I had the keys to to their Google Place I posted some BS blog type stuff in their Google + page. (Like "did you know that fake snow was discovered when somebody powerwashed a driveway at 15 degrees? ;-)

All three sites were included and had red map pin placement a day after.

Everybody knows that Google wants you to USE their offerings (Voice, Gvents, Gmail, youtube, et. al) Apparently you now have to kiss the ass by USING Google +

To do this:
Log on to google. enter plus.google.com in the address bar and say something in the form of a post there. Say anything and keep saying things there maybe (my guess here) once a month.

Merry Christmas


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Parodi, will have to check out this Google+ you speak of. By golly have a holly jolly Christmas yourself.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been trying to get listed for the last 3 months. 

I signed up for google places they sent the verification pin I entered it and the account is still pending. 

I then make a google plus page and they have to send another pin # it never comes in the mail. I've had them resend it 3 times. 

I then emailed them saying that I was having difficulty and this was my response. 


Hello,

Thanks for contacting us about your local Google+ page. It looks like your listing is a mobile service and should have service areas instead of listing an exact address. Unfortunately, we're not ready to support service area businesses yet. Thanks for your patience as we work on it. 

Best,

Nathan H.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't really know where to go from here.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

So if I am understanding their response, they want landlines only?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

They aren't sending the address verification. They didnt give me an option to verify by phone, and I do have a landline.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ever since I received a phone call from Google about two months ago, my listing disappeared and has been "pending under review." The way they worded their questions, it felt like I was being penalized for having my office in my home, and not an actual office building. They kept asking "what other businesses are close by" and stuff like that. I tried to be honest yet vague because I had a feeling I was about to be screwed as I was being interrogated.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ever since I received a phone call from Google about two months ago, my listing disappeared and has been "pending under review." The way they worded their questions, it felt like I was being penalized for having my office in my home, and not an actual office building. They kept asking "what other businesses are close by" and stuff like that. I tried to be honest yet vague because I had a feeling I was about to be screwed as I was being interrogated.


Finally, someone figured out that you are a hack and a fraud.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I think this explains what happened to me:

http://blumenthals.com/blog/2012/06...ble-knocking-a-call-from-google-places-india/


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Finally, someone figured out that you are a hack and a fraud.


Its not like I was ever hiding that fact.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The whole thing is stupid. If they aren't going to allow service based companies they shouldn't allow them across the board not pick and choose. 

I bet if I called to setup an Adwords account they'd approve my listing.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Another interesting article on it:

http://www.seomoz.org/blog/why-you-may-need-to-hide-your-google-places-address-asap


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

And this is the number they call from:

http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-650-253-2000


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I don't really know where to go from here.


Believe me, I know the frustration of dealing with Google Places . The worst cases I've had with website customers are when Google has gotten their business details wrong and I have to go about getting them to delete the bad info to replace it with correct info. I have an open case for sealcoating site I do where they gleaned wrong info from a database somewhere about his business and now they think HE is the guy pulling a scam to get them to change it.

Anyway, I can't say that I can tell you exactly what to do since Google never really comes out and TELLS one want to do (or you finally figure out what to do and they go and change the rules on you next month) but here is what I would do:

I would get a Google Voice telephone number and claim that as your main business number for the Google Place listing. Go into the Google Voice setting dashboard and choose the option to have the GV number ring your mobile phone for every incoming call to the GV number. I don't see what you have to lose, right?

If you try this and it works please email me and let me know it did. [email protected]
(If it doesn't work don't email me, I hate complaints.)


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll give it a shot when I get home. Your right I don't have anything to lose at this point. 

I'm gonna hide my business address and see if that helps make a difference too.


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'll give it a shot when I get home. Your right I don't have anything to lose at this point.
> 
> I'm gonna hide my business address and see if that helps make a difference too.


BTW, I set up a Google Plus page earlier this year and they did not ask me for verification. I think they asked you to verify because your Google Place was still pending

When you get this all straightened out I think you will just be able to set up the Plus page withou verification (unless they changed that since Spring.) 

Here is a simple video that effectively explains what is up with why a small business should get on this Google Plus bus:


----------



## dabzo (Sep 27, 2012)

Red-Tape is a pain! 

Is the google-places listing your only presence on the web?

What about tossing a whole bunch of social-media accounts together? hop on twitter / get a facebook / g+ page?.. linkedin?

If they have more other sites with your contact information on them it could help sway them, towards allowing your listing.

I have never had trouble with google-places listings, they have always worked well for me... when verifying with clients businesses. 

I'm currently verifying my own brick/mortar so if I run in to any difficulties I'll share the solutions.

Shouldn't be a problem so long as you use the same phone# + e-mail for google+ and google-places.

Do you have a website or other things, like a facebook-page?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

dabzo said:


> Red-Tape is a pain!
> 
> Is the google-places listing your only presence on the web?
> 
> ...


I have a website http://www.paragonpainting.com
I'm on twitter, facebook, linkedin, and I have a youtube channel as well.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just went on an saw that my places account has been verified  I hid my address but I'm still waiting for the verification on my plus page.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have a website http://www.paragonpainting.com
> I'm on twitter, facebook, linkedin, and I have a youtube channel as well.


you are there, just on page 4 or unless you are talking about something else.

Pat


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> you are there, just on page 4 or unless you are talking about something else.
> 
> Pat


I'm surprised you were able to find the listing. On my google plus page it says it's in progress.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I have even switched over web browser to google. I have google + linked to that so I can update when required. Google are becoming my best referal customer. 

I figure if they list my business for nothing I will do everything I can for them!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I just found this out last night myself.. I have no idea what this is all about.. I have a 50/50% outlook on google and their changes right now. I think that last panda update messed A LOT of stuff up.

I just checked everything last night through a cousin's laptop.. I am lost.. I have no idea where I am at now.. I come up after the angies list and crap now..

I will never take a 2yr hiatus from marketing again.


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

nEighter said:


> I just found this out last night myself.. I have no idea what this is all about.. I have a 50/50% outlook on google and their changes right now. I think that last panda update messed A LOT of stuff up.
> 
> I just checked everything last night through a cousin's laptop.. I am lost.. I have no idea where I am at now.. I come up after the angies list and crap now..
> 
> I will never take a 2yr hiatus from marketing again.


nEighter, I just took a look at your source code and found this:

<title>Interior Exterior Painting wood rot repair drywall and ceiling repair company serving Olathe, Overland Park, Leawood, Stilwell, Johnson county, Kansas City. - Interior_Exterior_Painting_Wood_Rot_Repair_Drywall_(wall and ceiling)Repair_serving_Olathe_Overland_Park_Leawood_Stanley_Shawnee_Mission_Lenexa_Gardner_Johnson_County_KS</title>

You are really pushing it with this much in the title tags. It's called title tag spamming. Pare it way down to 60 or 70 characters.

http://www.seomoz.org/blog/title-tags-is-70-characters-the-best-practice-whiteboard-friday

Sometimes you can get away with this length but I'm thinking that your bad ranking in this case may have a lot to do with the spamming. Also the major keywords should be closer to the beginning of the tag. This is what it should be:

<title> Painting Interior Exterior | Johnson County Kansas | Drywall Ceiling Repair</title>


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

*Google Plus*

So what the difference between the pages. I have a personal page and a business page. Or I think its a personal profile with a page that represents my business. ??????????? How does that work. I thought thats why there are circles right?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

GrantsPainting said:


> So what the difference between the pages. I have a personal page and a business page. Or I think its a personal profile with a page that represents my business. ??????????? How does that work. I thought thats why there are circles right?


This google + crap is A PITA!

I am trying to line to two together, Any tips?


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

You guys cant have your address listed anymore. You have to hide the address and also not have city names in the categories. Once you have that done you can email them for re submittal. I agree its BS that others still have their address and are not being taken down but... Heres an email that I got back from them when I went through this. Mine is one account that has been switched over to the google+ local so If you are still on google places for business the email wont be valid for you.

[email protected]
Feb 11

to me 
Hello,

Thank you for contacting Google. Your listing is showing here: https://plus.google.com/10601619199...PageAnalytics,EnableAuthorshipSearchStatsPage

Do not show your address as that is a violation of our quality guidelines and your account could be suspended for that. If you do not have a store front location; you should not be showing your address but rather selecting a service area instead.

Thank you for representing your business on Google and good luck!

Regards,
Rosy
-The Google Team


PS. If your rude or tell them how they are screwing up. Don't expect much help or even a response ever again from them


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I did try to remove my address. It's a required field... So I don't know how we a suposta do that.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> I did try to remove my address. It's a required field... So I don't know how we a suposta do that.


Find your page via Google places for business or google maps(search you business name only) then click on "more info"
Click on manage page
then on the right you should see "Your Business Info" click edit
Scroll down past the address field and past the categories but before hours of operation. There you will find check box that hides your address. Then select a service area. 
Note* The center of your service area is where the balloon will appear as a letter instead of number.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I did that it still shows on my places page...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

GrantsPainting said:


> Find your page via Google places for business or google maps(search you business name only) then click on "more info"
> Click on manage page
> then on the right you should see "Your Business Info" click edit
> Scroll down past the address field and past the categories but before hours of operation. There you will find check box that hides your address. Then select a service area.
> Note* The center of your service area is where the balloon will appear as a letter instead of number.


Thanks for that post brother. My listing disappeared a couple months ago when they called and found out I operate out of a home office. I just edited my listing, hopefully it will pop back up soon. I truly appreciate the info.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Thanks for that post brother. My listing disappeared a couple months ago when they called and found out I operate out of a home office. I just edited my listing, hopefully it will pop back up soon. I truly appreciate the info.


Not a problem. Thanks for the forms that are on my new "forms page". Id tell you to check them out but most of them are from you.

PS They say to wait seven days before you submit a reconsideration request to them via email after you make changes.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

ARRG!

Now I am being reviewed again!! I did all that they asked me to do got the code to get verified over a year ago, what did I do wrong?


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> ARRG!
> 
> Now I am being reviewed again!! I did all that they asked me to do got the code to get verified over a year ago, what did I do wrong?


Well you probably changed you address. Otherwise they wouldn't want to verify it. You may have to have a new verification code sent if you don't have the old one. When you get the new one. Pin it to the wall in your office. :thumbup:

Did you change the format on the address maybe???
I would contact the email if I were you. You may be in an area that gets flagged automatically because of high error rate or maybe you did something that "looked" spammy. Either way Im sure theyll still tell you to re verify.

EDIT: actually I just found it on google maps. You may not be showing well in the results but your there. Eagle MI. Right?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I _am in Eagle..._ All I did was post up some pics with caption's and changed my service area so my address will not show on my places page..


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> Yeah I _am in Eagle..._ All I did was post up some pics with caption's and changed my service area so my address will not show on my places page..


It looks as though you still list. I would go through the confirmation process again. Then consider contacting the email given.

A far as getting it to place better... I cant help you other than the +1 I gave you on your places page.

Read through the quality guidelines. You may also be doing something like having a city name in a category or some other thing that google doesn't like.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

GrantsPainting said:


> It looks as though you still list. I would go through the confirmation process again. Then consider contacting the email given.
> 
> A far as getting it to place better... I cant help you other than the +1 I gave you on your places page.
> 
> Read through the quality guidelines. You may also be doing something like having a city name in a category or some other thing that google doesn't like.



Thanks mang for the help. I did email them it's a waiting game now..:whistling2:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Well it's back now dunno what that was all about...


----------



## rohit123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Though Google plus have added some awesome features which are even not included in facebook and twitter, Google plus is not so popular in social media crowd, there are some reasons but why google is not understanding the need of user friendly. Facebook have created it's strong market and added some application for the business only, I guess Google plus will catch their beat !!


----------

